# Fun Carribean Dance Aerobics! All classes in January £1



## Wukkie Workout (Dec 27, 2013)

Wukkie Workout is the best Soca & Dancehall Aerobics class in London!

We promise you a fantastic workout from a professional instructor, simple routines, focusing on improving your stamina, flexibility, strength and party moves! 

This is a fun class which you will love and be keen to return to week after week!







Check out our promo video to get a feel for the classes


----------



## mao (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah Carribean Aerrobics! Get rid of those heavy RRRRR's


----------



## dessiato (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't want to go to a fun class. I want to go to one where everyone is miserable and depressed. Do you have one of these?  I'm sure that there is a market for a bunch of miserable depressives to go to exercise classes.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 27, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I don't want to go to a fun class. I want to go to one where everyone is miserable and depressed. Do you have one of these?  I'm sure that there is a market for a bunch of miserable depressives to go to exercise classes.


By my collapsing in a heap after 5 minutes shall you know me.


----------



## Wukkie Workout (Jan 4, 2014)




----------

